

Uhura – A Open Source Podcasts Manager  - dukekhaos

On beginning of this year, I started a small project to manage my podcasts channels, Why? First, Itunes is cool to manage my podcasts, but only works when I am on my computers, recently I traveled to my grandfather&#x27;s house and I don&#x27;t had my computers, so I started to works on Uhura to manage and listen my podcasts online. This is still a beta app, open source(https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;dukex&#x2F;uhura), using golang as backend and emberjs as frontend
======
htilford
Very nice, I like how easy the signup flow is.

